# Sigelei Fuchai Squonk 213



## Daniel Alves (16/11/17)

Hi,

Any idea from Vendors as to when this will be available?

before X-mass?


----------



## mad_hatter (16/11/17)

bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

Oooo me needs to have this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/11/17)

From some of the reviews I've seen this thing is brilliant, slightly bigger that the original mod due the new battery support but the bottle and everything is better

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/11/17)

Daniel Alves said:


> From some of the reviews I've seen this thing is brilliant, slightly bigger that the original mod due the new battery support but the bottle and everything is better
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk



You found reviews already?? Yay!
To youtube I go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Alves (16/11/17)

this is literally the the only video i found on it.

Sigelei Vid: 

what i like is the following


Takes batteries 18650, 20700 and 21700
regulated
spring loaded 510
takes the normal type of squonk bottles, which i have a few already, also come with a nice one already
has the 510 plate on the top, like the normal 213
fire button and bottle on opposite ends
i like that battery door as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar (16/11/17)

After watching a few reviews on the Capo, I'm curious to see what comes from reviews on the Fuchai...at this stage I think it may suit me better...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Henlo11 (17/11/17)

Bump


----------



## mad_hatter (17/11/17)

No response from any vendors? oh well.


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/17)

Still no response, this is bit disappointing


----------



## mad_hatter (22/11/17)

Indeed. guess I'll just have to import


----------



## Sir Vape (22/11/17)

We will have them soon. Keep in mind you will not get a full 150w on the Sig. I would say you would be looking at between 95 to 120w from what I'm seeing

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel Alves (22/11/17)

Thank you. Yeah saw the readout on that

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (22/11/17)

Sir Vape said:


> We will have them soon. Keep in mind you will not get a full 150w on the Sig. I would say you would be looking at between 95 to 120w from what I'm seeing


any idea on pricing?


----------



## mad_hatter (4/12/17)

@Sir Vape ETA and pricing?


----------



## Rafique (5/12/17)

https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/fuchai-squonk-213

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/12/17)

Rafique said:


> https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/fuchai-squonk-213



Thanx!
Now to steal some money somewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/12/17)

Rafique said:


> https://www.noonclouds.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/fuchai-squonk-213



Thanx!
Now to steal some money somewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (12/6/18)

I know I'm necro'ing a very old thread here - but can someone please tell me what squonk bottles will be compatible with this and where to buy them?


----------

